# Babies with weird stomachs



## Simba&Nalla (Oct 23, 2020)

My budgie recently has had 5 babies and so far they all look like this, they act normal it doesn't seem to disturb them but it does not look normal, does anyone know what this is and what I can do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Have you consulted with an Avian Veterinarian regarding the clutch?
Why did you allow your budgies to breed? Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are not bred.
What experience to you have in owning budgies?
Is this the first time you have bred your budgies?
How many budgies do you have?
Were the adult birds separated into an individual breeding cage?
How old is the father and mother of this clutch?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
What are you feeding the adult budgies?
How old is the oldest chick and how old is the youngest?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I have contacted one of our staff members who is an ethical and responsible breeder with many years of experience.
Hopefully, she will be able to weigh in on this thread.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## Simba&Nalla (Oct 23, 2020)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Avian Association of Veterinarians*
> 
> *Have you consulted with an Avian Veterinarian regarding the clutch?
> ...


I have 18 adults, only 2 I haven't bred, the mum is 3 and the dad is 4 this is their second clutch, I've had budgies since 2016, I've been breeding for a long time,this is the first time I've come across one with this. I feed all my budgies seeds, and sometimes I give them greens, spinach, lettuce or chickweed, their boxes have indents on one side so the eggs don't roll around or get kicked out of the way by accident, and I give them a 6 month break in between their clutches. I have many individual breeding cages in their aviary so yes they are separated from the other birds.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

This looks normal to me, and that weird bump will eventually flatten out.
Have you tried soaking or sprouting the seeds that you are feeding the parents? This will soften them up a bit and will be easier for babies to digest.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please do not breed any of your budgies once they reach 4 years old.

Let us know how things progress with the "weird" bump on the stomach area and if you are soaking or sprouting the seeds you feed the adults.

Best wishes!*


----------

